# Giving Up?



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Have you ever thought about giving up Deer hunting?

Today I'm just hunting too much and decided Deer hunting is just not fun anymore. I rather go fishing or Squirrel hunting.

Did see two Does this evening, Coyotes were chasing them. First time I ever seen them after Full Grown Deer.


rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

You're not giving up.

You're just refining your outdoor technique.

In my younger days I enjoyed winter backpacking.
Nothing like a week or so in the snow with a sheet of plastic for a shelter.
On many trips if the temp got up to single digits it was a heat wave.

But that was almost forty years ago.

I've refined my technique.

Winter backpacking today involves a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I gave up bow hunting for deer. It was still fun but the area I had easy access to hunt I felt was to small, then the partners I had to go with to bigger woods all died. 
Gave up pheasant hunting just none around any more, is rare to see one these days.

I found shooting coyotes a lot of fun, good fur a bit of jingle in the pocket and young ones taste pretty good on the grill or in stew.


 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I'm pretty ate up with deer hunting, but often see my buddy catching some dandy messes of fall walleye and crappie while I'm in the woods hunting. Keep telling myself that one of these days I'm going to drop the deer hunting for a bit and join him fall fishing.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I pretty much gave up grouse and woodcock hunting for fall fishing.
I get out a little but the birds are harder to find and my legs just ain't got it anymore. A couple of hour morning hunt is all I can handle. Then it's break out the rods and the Barley pops.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Well I can't just set there waiting on Deer, then kill one, it goes to the bottom of the holler, then drag it out, get it to the Pickup, then work it up.

Thinking I will still like Tent Camping, even if I don't go to our Lake Cabin, go fishing or Squirrel hunting.

rockpile


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Not going to give it up but have cut back a lot. I am not trophy hunting at all anymore. I like a young buck and they are plentiful and easy. I have mostly given up elk hunting, only go out 2-3 times. No week long hunts anymore. Same with bear hunting. I have found ways so I don't have to do a lot walking. Hunker down on a hill and watch the next hill over. I have gotten good at field dressing inside the hide and boning it out, making less trips that are lighter. Why carry anything that just gets thrown away anyway. Doesn't cost me anything as I have been hunting over 50 years. I enjoy hunting and it is a big part of our red meat. Same with fishing, I do a lot more catching now. Fish the good spots for the fish we like the best. Shorter periods, less catch and release. I can eat anything that is legal size. Not into bragging....James


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I have slowed down quite a bit. I have a 13 year old son who eats sleeps and breathes the outdoors. So I stay in it alot for him. Plus we need 6 or 8 deer canned for the years supply. I do still enjoy it but the blood lust of my youth is gone. I respect the game and it's sacrifice for my family much more these days.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

A few years ago I realized that deer huntng wasn't fun any more. So I got a feeder steer and started spending more time on rabbits, squirrels and yotes. Still go out during gun season but only in the mornings if I have time to butcher one that afternoon. No scents, no bait, no food plot. If I get one I get one there's plenty of meat.


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

No! I actually shot my first deer this afternoon. It was on my farm and I got him about 20 minutes after leaving the house. To be honest, part of me was cheering for the deer. I am not enthusiastic about killing, but I can at least take comfort in that he died quickly. That was good news for both of us because he ended up right at the edge of one of my fields. Any further and he would have gotten into some pretty steep terrain.

I may never go away on a hunting trip, but I'll continue to charge the deer rent for eating my alfalfa. It's satisfying to put healthy meat in the freezer, and it's something my wife will eat. I'm on my own with the lambs.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I pretty much gave it up for this year. Our state of WI, despite the fact that deer numbers are getting very high, allows bucks-only in our area, once again. They are taking advice from the trophy hunters rather than their biologists (and this was confirmed to me by a DNR biologist). Deer are not a trophy for me, rather they are meat. I will certainly shoot a buck, but it is not a requirement. I don't have all kinds of time to spend passing up antlerless deer. I have a hard time sitting in a stand due to pain - that is another factor.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Crossbows are legal now for bow season, four months, in my county does are unlimited, $7 for a tag and take all you want. Can take four with free farm tags. Have been seeing many bucks, big ones too but not that interested. I like watching them though.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

elevenpoint said:


> Crossbows are legal now for bow season, four months, in my county does are unlimited, $7 for a tag and take all you want. Can take four with free farm tags. Have been seeing many bucks, big ones too but not that interested. I like watching them though.


Have and used Crossbow for years. I just can't set and if I do shoot a Deer they always run for bottom of the holler and just don't care to get them out.

I have my Tags. And was planning on 3 Deer but it isn't happening unless we get Road Kill.


rockpile


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

rockpile1 said:


> Have and used Crossbow for years. I just can't set and if I do shoot a Deer they always run for bottom of the holler and just don't care to get them out.
> 
> I have my Tags. And was planning on 3 Deer but it isn't happening unless we get Road Kill.
> 
> ...


Although I have not looked into it, road kill is high here. Sure I could get all I want.


----------

